# Teddy Bear lost his buddy today



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Teddy is 2 years old now and loves his 2 cats. One always was somewhat adversarial with him, and even blocked him from entering a room. Teds just kept on with his play bows and let both kitties share his food dish while he ate.
Well our 11 year Aby kitty died last night, very peaceul, stroke and could not really move much so i just snuggled her all night. Also affectionately referred as our 'lump' as seen below! Leaving behind her 1/2 brother Toby (also 11 yo) as well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Aby, pretty girl.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

It's so sad to hear about Aby's crossing. What a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear about your kitty. I lost one of mine in June, and her brother Huck is sick and I'm not sure how much time I have left with him. 17 years isn't enough. Kitties are so special, too. I'm glad you were able to hold Aby and comfort her when her time came.


----------

